# what a life



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

Someone really likes the heating blanket on my bed.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I Love it when cats stretch out like that!! Although, it sure makes it hard to resist wanting to pet a tummy!!


----------



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

She slept like that for almost an hour haha!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, yes, the heated blanket! Mine love it too! Your kitty looks so happy and relaxed.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That's an "awwwwww!" pic! Oh definitely, 10cats, I'd want to stick my whole face in that furry tummy!


----------



## moondiamond (Apr 20, 2013)

I love upside down cats.


----------



## moondiamond (Apr 20, 2013)

She actually prefers sleeping on her back. Looks like yours does too. We live in a warm climate and I think maybe she gets too warm, but who knows with cats. They just do stuff that makes us smile...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, kidcat and vleavy, you know that your kitties completely trust you!  Love that pic vleavy!


----------



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

That's good to know actually! Considering just 7 months ago she and her sister were completely feral. I'm so glad they've grown to trust us like this.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

You would definitely never have guessed that from her pose! My kitties have never slept on their backs like that - it's so cute, especially when they're sort of stretched sideways like that. Let's see...that's Lily in the pic?


----------



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes, that's Lily! She is a bit more outgoing of the two, but Tiger is my little love bug.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awwwwwww both these pics are just too cute! Munch doesn't do much back sleeping


----------



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

Who was I telling that Lily loves to snuggle? Here's proof!










Tiger is a love muffin too, but she is more of the type to rub and wind between my legs every 5 seconds. I literally cannot walk anywhere without tripping over Tiger.


----------



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

So, yes, Tiger is a back sleeper too. I wonder if she is dreaming about being Superman?


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I love all the photos of Tiger & Lily! You have 2 wonderful cats!

Judy


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG those pics are so adorable! Nope, none of my cats have slept like that - I love looking at pics of other people's kitties sleeping on their backs. I love Tiger's expressions. She is one happy kitty!


----------



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

Well the above photos were taken a few hours ago, but now I'm in the doghouse because I had to put Revolution on their necks. Tiger is very forgiving but Lily is still mad at me. :sad2


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, she'll forgive you very soon. Is that the first dose of Revolution that they're getting? When I gave flea meds to my first cat for the first time, she didn't connect me to the smell. She kept trying to run away from it and was so freaked out each time she stopped and sniffed and realized the smell was following her (she was very sweet but not very bright). It was pretty entertaining.


----------



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

No, this is not their first dose, but they hate it every time. I just finished playing with them and I treated them with a bit of catnip so now I think all is forgiven. :mrgreen:


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a feral cat that I feed and care for, and she HATES it when i put the Revolution on her. She jumps back and looks stunned for about 15 seconds. She has been getting more used to it though, and usually doesn't run off, but she used to when I first started putting it on her.

I LOVE the pictures if your kitties, the both of them curled up on the heated blanket. Made me smile to see those cuties. One of my cats is in love with the heated throw that we have, and when she is curled up on that thing, she is in heaven. This morning, I had moved the blanket and it was laying on the end of the couch, kind of bunched up because I had not plugged it in and straightened it out yet, and Pippi, my little girl that loves the blanket, she was underneath the blanket with just her head sticking out of it. It was the funniest thing. I had to go fix it for her and plug it in.

Your Tiger and Lily are just adorable


----------

